
How I made a tool to help blind people experience the internet better - abhisuri97
https://hackernoon.com/making-the-web-more-accessible-with-ai-1fb2ed6ea2a4
======
onion2k
_a chrome extension that allows users to right click and get a description of
the scene in an image_

How many blind people use a mouse?

~~~
abhisuri97
Screen readers easily allow people whoa re visually impaired to cycle through
html elements and accordingly perform normal mouse click actions on them.

